# Important - dog with distemper at Oklahoma shows



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why keeping up with vaccinations is so important...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I still have puppies at home that are going through their puppy series. I was at the Grove show, and my breeder was at the Grove and Claremore show. Luckily we were set up on a stage with only one other handler, lots of space around us, and the goldens were late in the day. 

I cannot remember if the judges checked the mouths themselves or had the handler open them.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw this posted in a FB group. People said some affected dogs were fully vaccinated. Not sure if this is a new strain or a result of the herd effect being diminished with more people choosing not to vaccinate. 

I am sure your pups will be OK, Cubbysan, but it's frustrating to have to worry about.

On the East coast I heard there is a new strain of kennel cough going around (reported by show people) that goes straight to the lungs. Was tested and not canine flu.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Anele said:


> I saw this posted in a FB group. People said some affected dogs were fully vaccinated. Not sure if this is a new strain or a result of the herd effect being diminished with more people choosing not to vaccinate.
> 
> I am sure your pups will be OK, Cubbysan, but it's frustrating to have to worry about.
> 
> On the East coast I heard there is a new strain of kennel cough going around (reported by show people) that goes straight to the lungs. Was tested and not canine flu.


Was there more than one dog affected? This stuff just scares me so much.

I also wonder if all these rescues coming in from other countries are also bringing in new strains. I have read stories of health records being falsified.

Could also be from an imported show dog.

A vet on one of the forums said the germ does die within a few hours. I keep all our show stuff outside for a few days after a show. Deep down you know your dog is going to be okay, but there is always that little bit of chance. Luckily, we have learned pretty early to make sure Kennedy does not go face to face with any dogs, we had one try to attack him, so other than being in the ring for the goldens and juniors, he was not near anybody else - and we had our grooming set up on a stage with only one other handler - best set up I have ever had, over 100 square feet to ourselves. Learned when you can't find a place to set up, go the the show chair and they will find you a place.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

cubbysan said:


> Was there more than one dog affected? This stuff just scares me so much.
> 
> I also wonder if all these rescues coming in from other countries are also bringing in new strains. I have read stories of health records being falsified.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do think that dogs from other countries are bringing new strains in. That's what is suspected of the canine flu that began a few yrs ago.

I can't confirm if this is true-- but a few people on the thread said the dog was fully vaccinated. Good for them for reporting it to Onfrio. I'm guessing they didn't know until after the fact, or hoping!

And now I am reading that the other dog who was affected has not been confirmed positive for it. 

So at this point, it's still just one confirmed case and one possible. 

Oh my goodness-- a dog tried to attack Kennedy??? Was it a golden? I understand if other breeds show DA but reading here on the forum that goldens with DA are being shown is worrisome to me. 

Very reassuring what your vet said. It sounds like transmission is highly unlikely.

I didn't know a show chair would help. That's good info. We can rarely get to a show a day early to set up so I'm always on edge about not finding a spot.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Anele said:


> Yes, I do think that dogs from other countries are bringing new strains in. That's what is suspected of the canine flu that began a few yrs ago.
> 
> I can't confirm if this is true-- but a few people on the thread said the dog was fully vaccinated. Good for them for reporting it to Onfrio. I'm guessing they didn't know until after the fact, or hoping!
> 
> ...


Yes, we were at the Golden Retriever Specialty in St Louis. My daughter was waiting to go in the ring, I was hiding, so I did not see it. She said the dog came up to Kennedy and grabbed his neck, the handler pulled him off and walked away not saying anything. She said Kennedy's neck was actually wet from it. Not sure who the dog or handler was, I did not see it happen, so I have no idea what provoked it. Kennedy has an excellent temperament. Plays with other goldens all the time. At shows, I just try to make sure he does not make any eye contact with any of them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Anele said:


> I didn't know a show chair would help. That's good info. We can rarely get to a show a day early to set up so I'm always on edge about not finding a spot.


The St Joseph, MO show was on exception. Very crowded. They did find me a spot, but it was not ideal, and it was somebody's that was coming a little later - so my 14 year old Junior Handler had a fit and wanted to go home. She did not want to get anybody mad. Finally somebody we knew made room for us, luckily we did not go home, because Kennedy got his first point. That place was just so stressful, and yes, the people lined up waiting for the doors to open Friday afternoon. One thing that got me upset at that show, their were people there that set up almost living room spaces ( sitting areas with chairs separate from their grooming areas ), when there were so many people on top of each other, and not finding a space.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have to admit this has always been a fear of mine. Knowing distemper & parvo are air born diseases and anyone can carry it on their clothes or shoes so transfer is way too easy for my comfort level. 
I had convinced myself that no one that competes with their dogs would bring a sick dog to a show. So much for the denial mentality! I was scheduled to attend the health clinic at Claremore and suddenly a hunting group in Dallas posted a clinic so cancelled the trip. 
Sipsy is not a puppy and fully fascinated but certainly don't want the exposure. What is wrong with these people!?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Cubbysan, it's very concerning to me that the attack happened with a golden. I just cross my fingers that the dog will not be bred, regardless of how he does in the ring. To me, there is nothing more irresponsible and saddening than knowingly breeding a golden with temperament issues. 

I can relate to you hiding-- I had to do the same thing until my daughter realized maybe our dog being a little goofier in the ring (by seeing me) would help. But now he doesn't care if he sees me, haha!

I hope Kennedy has suffered no ill effects but it doesn't sound like he has. He seems like a very special boy.

And yes, I understand too what you mean about people taking up an extraordinary amount of room. If you get there first, yes, take the best spots-- but not to the point of unnecessary space and then there isn't enough room for other people.

Puddles Everywhere, I get a little panicked whenever I hear of the latest outbreak of something. But at the same time, we have to live. Our dogs can pick up parvo even on a walk. My dog really enjoys the whole show experience so it would be sad for him to skip it due to fear. We have to be vigilant, proactive, but at the end of the day... do the best we can.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> The St Joseph, MO show was on exception. Very crowded. They did find me a spot, but it was not ideal, and it was somebody's that was coming a little later - so my 14 year old Junior Handler had a fit and wanted to go home. She did not want to get anybody mad. Finally somebody we knew made room for us, luckily we did not go home, because Kennedy got his first point. That place was just so stressful, and yes, the people lined up waiting for the doors to open Friday afternoon. One thing that got me upset at that show, their were people there that set up almost living room spaces ( sitting areas with chairs separate from their grooming areas ), when there were so many people on top of each other, and not finding a space.


I set up with a friend outside next to her RV last year, but there is a show here in MI which is horrible like that for grooming. There's limited space (period) and people get really testy... also a lot of us are coming across the state. 

I shared space a couple years with a cocker spaniel person who gladly let me set up with her and told me horror stories about what happened to her the day before and that morning. 

She'd set up a day early and had come in that morning very early and got dog in the crate and so on... 

Other people came in during the meantime and shoved all her stuff over, including knocking the crate with her dog inside over. They were making the point that she was infringing on "their" space. But she'd set up the day before. It was just all really nasty. 

I've used some people's spots before, but only with permission from others + my making sure everyone in the area knew I'd move at a moment's notice if necessary. 
@Dog aggression.... there is a big stud dog out there who is use frequently by people looking for an all-around stud. Not going to get specific beyond that, because there aren't too many dogs out there who have titles like him. But he is dog aggressive and has passed that trait on to his kids. 

And there's other dogs out there like that... 

It includes good programs out there who do have nice dogs... but there's stuff going on about some dogs from them based on what has happened inside or outside the ring.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We went to a specialty this weekend and I got to meet one of the people here from the forum and her beautiful dogs.

This was our first specialty-- I was taken aback by how friendly and accommodating so many people were! As we were arriving, one of the people from the club actually asked me if we needed an outlet and said they had plenty. It was great.

Is this more the norm at a specialty (and I don't mean as part of an all-breed show, but an independent specialty) and the cranky stuff more the exception? I feel like we learned a lot and would love to go to another. We are planning on being at the Ohio one in May, though I understand it will be much larger as it's a regional.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes in general independent specialties have the friendly, welcoming atmosphere you saw this weekend. Although Northern Flyway is especially good! I LOVE specialties  I'm going to the Central Regional too, just that one day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm making waffles about going down to OH this month after all... just for the one day (Thurs)....

In general... I think most people are nice. When you have certain areas where everyone knows everyone that helps too...


----------

